
Stowaway – Multi-hop Proxy Tool for pentesters - n3v3rknow
https://github.com/ph4ntonn/Stowaway/blob/master/README_EN.md
======
n3v3rknow
Stowaway is Multi-hop proxy tool for security researchers and pentesters

Users can easily proxy their network traffic to intranet nodes (multi-
layer),break the restrction and manipulate all the nodes that under your
control

